# aforismi



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

*Se ti portano via il marito o la moglie,la miglio vendettta è lasciargliela.-*Sacha Guitry-




mi ha fatto troppo ridere per quanto è vera!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

La donna ideale deve soddisfare l'anima, lo spirito, i sensi. Non trovando riuniti i tre requisiti nella stessa persona, è consentito il frazionamento.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

*La saggezza non è più saggezza quando diviene troppo orgogliosa per piangere, troppo grave per ridere, e troppo piena si sé per cercare altro che se stessa.* 
_Kahlil Gibran_



_!!!_


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> La donna ideale deve soddisfare l'anima, lo spirito, i sensi. Non trovando riuniti i tre requisiti nella stessa persona, è consentito il frazionamento.
> Laura


Lei suggerisce eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

Seminare non è cosi difficile come raccogliere. Goethe-



'Tacci sua come ha ragione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che ne pensa Fire?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (23 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lei suggerisce eh?


Suggerisco, suggerisco. L'aforisma era da intendersi anche viceversa, sia per maschio che per femmina.
Laura


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Suggerisco, suggerisco. L'aforisma era da intendersi anche viceversa, sia per maschio che per femmina.
> Laura


certo ..l'ho capito che era per entrambi.

Ho utilizzato la forma del" Lei" per cortesia nei suoi confronti..lo vede che ha la coda di paglia?


----------



## Old Airforever (23 Giugno 2007)

*Chi ha avuto la fortuna di incontrare l'amore, faccia di tutto per mantenerlo vivo, perché l'amore non invecchi. E chi non l'ha incontrato, apra il cuore alla speranza, poiché la vita è sempre una speranza d'amore.*
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2007)

*amare se stessi innamorati?*

*Esistono persone che mai si sarebbero innamorate, se non avessero avuto la notizia che questa cosa esiste. (François de La Rochefoucauld)*


----------



## Old Angel (24 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Se ti portano via il marito o la moglie,la miglio vendettta è lasciargliela.-*Sacha Guitry-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azzz mi avevano già preceduto


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz mi avevano già preceduto


Ma la tua firma e' parte della canzone "cara ti amo" di Elio e le storie tese?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

certe volte gli aforismi mi urtano... pretendono di dire tantissimo in pochissime parole... e, a differenza della poesia, tutti ne capiscono il significato... per non so quale legge della natura nessuno ascolta "il consiglio" grazie al quale non ci siamo ancora estinti...

PS: pero' l'ho detto non avrei cahato nessuno


----------



## Old Angel (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la tua firma e' parte della canzone "cara ti amo" di Elio e le storie tese?


Frasi classiche per il tradimento e il rifiuto

​ 
[FONT=Arial,Comic Sans MS]    * Le frasi classiche di abbandono e di rifiuto
      Lo sto facendo per tutti e due (fiiuuu... meno male allora)
      Lo sto facendo per te (ancora meglio)
      Un domani mi ringrazierai per questo (se lo dici tu...)
      Ho bisogno di parlarti (classico preludio)
      E' stato meglio così (ah)
      Ho bisogno di tempo (Quanto tempo? Uno o due minuti?)
      Il nostro rapporto mi sta soffocando (Questa non l'ho capita)
      Ho bisogno di stare con i miei amici (Zoccola!)
      Tu non mi ami abbastanza (Dipende cosa intendi per amore...)
      Ti lascio perché ti amo troppo (Non ho capito nemmeno questa...)
      E' stato bello, finché è durato (Doh >.<)
      Tu mi ami, ma me lo dimostri in maniera violenta (E quindi?)
      Voglio poter assaggiare tutto ciò che il mondo mi offre (zoccola!)
      Mi rimarrà per sempre un bellissimo ricordo di te (Io invece ti ricorderò come una zoccola...)
      Non mi sembra corretto stare con te pensando a lui (Beh direi...)
      Non disturbarti a chiamare: ti chiamo io (Speriamo)
      Con te è stato come farlo 2 volte (la prima e l'ultima contemporaneamente)
      Mi sento trascurata (Questa è vecchia come il mondo... )
      Non puoi darmi la sicurezza (economica) che cerco
      Se tu mi amassi veramente capiresti (Devo capire cosa?)
      Ti credevo diverso (Ma se stiamo insieme da 5 anni!)
      Mi vuoi solo per i soldi (Questo può essere anche vero... ma comunque non l'ho fatto notare!)
      Per te sono solo un oggetto (E che pezzo di oggetto!)
      Non sei più lo stesso, cerca di cambiare (Se vuoi ti faccio rivedere la carta di identità)
      Ora che sei cambiato, non mi piaci più (Azzzzz.... )
      Ho paura che stia diventando una storia troppo seria (No comment)
      Non sono la donna adatta a te (Mhm...)
      Non mi puoi capire (Non ho capito perchè non posso capire...)
      Quando entrambi saremo più maturi, ci sposeremo senz'altro (Oltre al danno la beffa!)
      Ti devo mollare perché è periodo di esami (E questo cosa c'entra?)
      Non è colpa tua, sono io che ho dei problemi (Questo si era già capito da tempo...)
      Per il momento non sono pronta ad un sentimento del genere (zoccola!)
      Proviamo a frequentare altre persone (zoccola!)
      Non piaci molto ai miei genitori (Ah beh, se sono i tuoi genitori allora...)
      Non credo nei rapporti a distanza (arizzoccola!)
      Ci stiamo limitando a vicenda (supermegazoccola!)
      Non abbiamo interessi comuni (Vedi sopra)
      Viviamo in mondi troppo diversi (Ah ecco... ora si che ti sei spiegata)
      L'amore è libertà, quindi ti lascio libero (Meno male che ci sono donne come te nel mondo)
      Ho passato dei bellissimi momenti, ma non ho più nulla da offrirti (Nulla? Nulla nulla?)
Ho passato dei bellissimi momenti, ma tu non hai più nulla da offrirmi (Hai ragione leggere tutte queste scuse mi ha rimbambito...)
      Tu meriti di meglio (Ad esempio?)
      Io merito di meglio (Ad esempio?? [zoccola])
      Meritiamo di meglio (AD ESEMPIO???)
      Il nostro amore si è evoluto... tu no! (Io mi sento già evoluto così...)
      Non voglio farti soffrire (Per un momento mi sono preoccupato...)
[/FONT]


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

*Che nessuno si offenda*

Cara ti amo

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui : Eravamo fidanzati, poooooi, tu mi hai lasciato, senza addurre motivazioni plausibili...[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lei: Noo...o....oooh..on e' vero, tu non capisci l'universo femminile, la mia spiccata sensibilita', si contrappone al tuo gretto materialismo maschilista... [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...ciononostante... [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Cara ti amo.
Lei: Mi sento confusa.
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Devo stare un po' da sola.
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Esco appena da una storia di tre anni con un tipo. 
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Non mi voglio sentire legata. 
Lui: Cara ti amooooo ! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](_musichetta...)(il momento dello humor ci vuole) _[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Rimani in casa. 
Lei: Voglio essere libera.
Lui: Esci pure con chi ti pare. 
Lei: Non ti interessi mai di quello che faccio [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Vorrei palparti le tette. 
Lei: Porco ! 
Lui: Mai ti toccherei neanche con un fiore. 
Lei: Finocchio ! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Mi drogo, bestemmio, picchio i bambini e non ti cago. 
Lei: Ti amo ! 
Lui: Mi faccio il culo quattordici ore di seguito per mantenerti e ti cago.
Lei: Ti lascio per un tossicomane che non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno, che bestemmia e picchia i bambini. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Mi metto il goldone... 
Lei: Ho un desiderio di maternita'. 
Lui: Ho un desiderio di paternita'. 
Lei: Mettiti il goldone. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Cara ti amo.
Lei: Mi sento confusa.
Lui: Cara ti amo ! 
Lei: Devo stare un po' da sola.
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Esco da una storia di tre anni con un tipo. 
Lui: Cara ti amo ! 
Lei: Non mi voglio sentire legata. 
Lui: Cara ti amooooo ! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](...giovani comici...)[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]lui: Rimango in casa. 
Lei: Mi opprimi.
Lui: Esco. 
Lei: Questa casa non e' un albergo. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Ti passo un cubetto di ghiaccio intinto nel Cointreau sulla pancia dopo di che ti scopo bendata.
Lei: Non sono una troia. 
Lui: Allora in posizione canonica io sopra tu sotto? 
Lei: Che palle ![/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Disse la vacca al mulo... 
Lei: Oggi ti puzza il culo ! 
Lui: Disse il mulo alla vacca... 
Lei: Ho appena fatto la cacca... [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Cara ti amo.
Lei: Mi sento confusa.
Lui: Cara ti amo ! 
Lei: Devo stare un po' da sola.
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Brrr.. esco da una storia di tre anni con un tipo. 
Lui: Cara ti amo !
Lei: Non mi voglio sentire legata. 
Lui: Cara ti amooooo! [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](...harg harg harg...) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Ed ora uniamo i nostri corpi nell'estasi suprema che e' propria dell'idillio dell'amore. 
Lei: No, perche' quando avevo 13 anni mio cugino me l ' ha fatto vedere e da allora sono traumatizzata pero' possiamo restare abbracciati tutta la notte senza fare niente, sara' bellissimo lo stesso... 
Lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 te lo tronco nel culo) 
Lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dai sii serio) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Usciresti con me domani sera. 
Lei: Sono stanca forse ho gia' un' altro impegno. 
lui: Beh, poco male cosi' vedo i miei amici. 
Lei: Sono libera. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Mettiamola sul sesso. 
Lei: Ho bisogno d'affetto. 
Lui: Mettiamola sull'affetto. 
Lei: Chiaviamo. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Io sono come sono. 
Lei: Cerca di cambiare. 
Lui: Sono cambiato. 
Lei: Non sei piu' quello di una volta. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lui: Tu mi appartienti. 
Lei: L' utero e' mio ! 
Lui: Eccoti i soldi per la pelliccia. 
Lei: Eccoti l ' utero ! [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Evviva l ' amoreeeee !!![/FONT]


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> certe volte gli aforismi mi urtano... pretendono di dire tantissimo in pochissime parole... e, a differenza della poesia, tutti ne capiscono il significato... per non so quale legge della natura nessuno ascolta "il consiglio" grazie al quale non ci siamo ancora estinti...
> 
> PS: pero' l'ho detto non avrei cahato nessuno









che hai detto?








forse ho sonno.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

L'amore piace più del matrimonio per la stessa ragione per cui i romanzi sono più divertenti della Storia.

_Nicolas De Chamfort_


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che hai detto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No lo so cosa ho detto... te lo spiego domani mattina.. dopo aver smaltito il party 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aho c'ho il week end libero..ho lavorato come una bestia dalle 5 del mattino c'avro' diritto a star fuori anche io


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz mi avevano già preceduto


 

già Angel...


anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No lo so cosa ho detto... te lo spiego domani mattina.. dopo aver smaltito il party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
legittimo e doveroso soprattutto tesorino.

dai un bacetto a sbarellina.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

A volte l'uomo inciampa nella verità, ma nella maggior parte dei casi, si rialza e continua per la sua strada. ( W. Churchill )


 Buona notte a tutti


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> L'amore piace più del matrimonio per la stessa ragione per cui i romanzi sono più divertenti della Storia.
> 
> _Nicolas De Chamfort_


NoooooOOOOOOO la storia e' troppo piu' divertente


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A volte l'uomo inciampa nella verità, ma nella maggior parte dei casi, si rialza e continua per la sua strada. ( W. Churchill )
> 
> 
> Buona notte a tutti


è vero , siamo di coccio.


notte fabrizio.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> legittimo e doveroso soprattutto tesorino.
> 
> dai un bacetto a sbarellina.


 
Lunedi' quando la rivedro'... ragion per cui ho il week end libero


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> L'amore piace più del matrimonio per la stessa ragione per cui i romanzi sono più divertenti della Storia.
> 
> _Nicolas De Chamfort_


 
ma se tu non ti sei sposata ancora...petta..e vedrai...se ancora la voglia non te l'abbiamo fatta passare.

notte Pimpe care.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NoooooOOOOOOO la storia e' troppo piu' divertente


 
questa è ancora più cinica:

Se avete paura della solitudine non sposatevi._Anton Pavlovich Chekhov_
mah....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lunedi' quando la rivedro'... ragion per cui ho il week end libero


 

ohhhhh che goduria....

notte lettri.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A volte l'uomo inciampa nella verità, ma nella maggior parte dei casi, si rialza e continua per la sua strada. ( W. Churchill )
> 
> 
> Buona notte a tutti

































PS:questo aforisma spiega cosa intendevo a rispetto degli aforismi


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questa è ancora più cinica:
> 
> Se avete paura della solitudine non sposatevi._Anton Pavlovich Chekhov_
> mah....


 
non ho paura della solitudine Dere.Anzi.siamo amiche.


ma di quella di coppia si.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho paura della solitudine Dere.Anzi.siamo amiche.
> 
> 
> ma di quella di coppia si.


io invece comincio a non sopportarla più.
sebbene dentro di me senta forte di preferirla ai compromessi.questo sì.
ma sono stanca.e triste.
due palle insomma..


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questa è ancora più cinica:
> 
> Se avete paura della solitudine non sposatevi._Anton Pavlovich Chekhov_
> mah....


 
la s olitudine non mi fa paura e' la compagnia che ogni tanto mi spaventa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ero' non mi sono mai sposata e non credo di averne intenzione...


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> la s olitudine non mi fa paura e' la compagnia che ogni tanto mi spaventa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tra le due cose: essere in compagnia e stare male ed essere sola e stare male..preferisco la seconda scelta.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tra le due cose: essere in compagnia e stare male ed essere sola e stare male..preferisco la seconda scelta.


 
io a star sola non ci sto proprio male...anzi


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io a star sola non ci sto proprio male...anzi


 
non sei sola...hai la tua piccola.


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sei sola...hai la tua piccola.


questa mia stessa frase mi fa pensare.
non so se mi manchi proprio un compagno.intendo la compagnia di un uomo..
forse quello che mi manca è il riuscire a trovare uno scopo.






ne avevo già parlato tempo fa..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

*Micio letty Dere*

A me la solitudine fa una paura boia, che senso avrebbe una vita vissuta in solitudine senza il piacere di poter donare  amicizia, amore, sentimento e di poterlo ricevere allo stesso modo.......mah forse è solo una pia illusione.....io però ci credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2007)

*opinione personale*

Elio (insieme alle sue storie) lo ucciderei con le mie mani, meglio gli passerei sopra con lo schiacciasassi.
E' il prototipo dei luoghi comuni maschilisti che le donne dovrebbero accettare perché finge di essere intelligente, spiritoso e trasgressivo invece è semplicemente goliardico, fascista e volgare.


E qui rivelo il mio lato molto poco buonista


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*

A me fa ridere.. tutto qui... comunque l'avevo detto "che nessuno s'offenda"


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me la solitudine fa una paura boia, che senso avrebbe una vita vissuta in solitudine senza il piacere di poter donare amicizia, amore, sentimento e di poterlo ricevere allo stesso modo.......mah forse è solo una pia illusione.....io però ci credo.


 
Intendevo che il non avere compagno attualmente non e' un peso, per me... amicizie , affetti eccetera sono altra cosa... in fin dei conti non si e' mai completamente soli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2007)

*niente di che*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me fa ridere.. tutto qui... comunque l'avevo detto "che nessuno s'offenda"


Non mi offendo...
Ma c'è un tipo di umorismo che mi manda in bestia ...nei primi mesi che uscivo con mio marito siamo andati a vedere "Animal house" con John Belusci... lui rideva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...l'avevo lasciato in tronco. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Avrei fatto bene a non accogliere le sue ragioni...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Intendevo che il non avere compagno attualmente non e' un peso, per me... amicizie , affetti eccetera sono altra cosa... in fin dei conti non si e' mai completamente soli


Certo Letty capisco perfettamente, la mia era una riflessione personale, ed era rivolta alla solitudine in generale non solo a quella di coppia.

Che aria tira lì? Quì giornata favolosa.... ma per fortuna niente caldo africano


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Certo Letty capisco perfettamente, la mia era una riflessione personale, ed era rivolta alla solitudine in generale non solo a quella di coppia.
> 
> Che aria tira lì? Quì giornata favolosa.... ma per fortuna niente caldo africano


giornata pessima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grigia,ventosa e fredda


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (24 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> giornata pessima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aho sarà pure il paese dei tulipani, Amsterdam dicono che sia la Venezia del nord....ma non è che dove lavori hanno una filiale un pò piu' a sud?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (24 Giugno 2007)

*Che nessuno si offenda*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara ti amo
> 
> Sante parole. Hai fatto benone a scrivere questa cosa perchè è la verità. Leggendo con attenzione, si percepisce parte della convenienza di cui spesso io parlo.
> Laura


----------



## un amante di Elio (24 Giugno 2007)

*Meditate servi della gleba*

Servi della gleba 


Allora come e' andata con la tipa?
Eh, abbastanza bene.
Hai pucciato il biscotto, o almeno hai limonato?
No ragazzi, non scherziamo. Lei non e' una come tutte le altre.
Bll b b bll parlaci di lei.

Ah, guardate, questa qui' e' una tipa devvero simpaticissima, in gambissima.
Mi ha raccontato delle cose delle sue ferie divertentissime, ma tipo che lei
era andata la' con un sacco di creme dopo sole, poi ha preso un casino di
sole, si e' bruc.
Le hai mostrato il popparuolo?
No ma ho buone possibilita'.
Allora ci vediamo questa sera? Una serata fra amici, una chitarra e uno
spinello.
Eh, amici, purtroppo no. Questa sera sono invitato a casa sua per vedere le
diapositive del mare, delle sue ferie, poi subito dopo devo accompagnare i
suoi genitori che devono prendere il treno perche' sono rimasti senza
macchina, l'hanno distrutta, era mia.

Siamo tutti servi della gleba, e abbiamo dentro il cuore una canzone triste.

Servi della gleba a testa alta, verso il triangolino che ci esalta. Niente
marijuana ne pasticche: noi si assume solo il due di picche. Servi della
gleba in una stanza, anestetizzati da una stronza, come dei simbolici Big
Jim: schiacci il tasto ed esce lo sfaccimm.

Ehi, guardate un po' chi si rivede.
Hue ciao ragazzi.
Hai la faccia di legno, dove cazzo eri finito?
Ma no, niente, e' che c'ho un'esame in ballo e poi non sono stato molto
bene.
dicci cosa hai avuto di preciso.
Mah, mi han detto che ho le papille - Eh? - gustative interrotte, no, poi ci
ho il gomito -Cosa? - che fa contatto col ginocchio .... no e' che ho delle
storiacce con la tipa... 
Ah. Lei ti ha dato il due di picche.

Ma no , che cosa dite? lei mi e' molto affezzionata, solo che ha delle
storie col suo tipo che la rendono infelice, e siccome a lei ci tengo piu'
che a me, ho parlato col suo ragazzo e l'ho convinto a ritornare da lei...
Ma non starai mica piangendo?
No, e' che mi e' entrata una bruschetta nell'occhio.

L'occhio spento lo sguardo di cemento, lei e' il mio piccione io il suo
monumento.

Servi della gleba a tutta birra, carichi di hl di sburra; cuore in fiamme e
maschera di ghiaccio, noi col nostro carico di sfaccio. Servi della gleba
planetaria, schiavi della ghiandola mammaria, come dei simbolici Big Jimme:
schiacci il tasto ed esce lo sfaccimme.

Lassame canta'... 

[Faso al telefono]: "Ciao, senti, hai 5 minuti? Perche' volevo chiederti due
cose... Senti, guarda, sinceramente vado al dunque subito, ci sono rimasto
molto male perche' ho saputo che sei uscita con Tafano ieri sera, e...
perche'? Scusa, ti ho telefonato a cena, ti ho detto: ci vediamo?, tu hai
detto: no, devo studiare. E va be', se poi esci con lui... cioe', perche'
non me lo devi dire? Pensi che sia un problema per me accettare che tu hai
una storia? Un uomo? Vedi qualcuno? No, non e' un problema per me perche' io
ti voglio bene veramente e non ti chiedo nulla, anzi, magari sono qui a
dirti: se hai bisogno di qualcuno io ci sono. 

E allora? Che cosa devo fare? 

Vuoi che mi metta una scopa in culo cosi' ti ramazzo la stanza?"


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me la solitudine fa una paura boia, che senso avrebbe una vita vissuta in solitudine senza il piacere di poter donare amicizia, amore, sentimento e di poterlo ricevere allo stesso modo.......mah forse è solo una pia illusione.....io però ci credo.


 
Fabrizio, come te preferisco tutto quello che vi è di bello da condividere, tutto...ma proprio tutto...ma ho dovuto esercitarmi a stare bene con me stessa, che non significa stare male  con gli altri con chi ami...ma ti permette di non avere paura se l'altro non c'è.


Non è una illusione fabri..bisogna crederci come fai tu...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Ieri sera ho avuto una splendida notizia: un amico mi ha trovato il Biglietto!!!
Le vacanze? Il prossimo w.e a Parigi per il concerto dei Ggggenesis  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































mo' devo trovare un aereo economico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




AAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

scusate la puttanata ma è lunedì...non era un aforisma, dovevo postare in vacanze intelligenti e ho sbagliato


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho avuto una splendida notizia: un amico mi ha trovato il Biglietto!!!
> Le vacanze? Il prossimo w.e a Parigi per il concerto dei Ggggenesis
> 
> 
> ...


...ma ciaooooooo!
Mi dica, mi dica, "sciur" (signor) moltimodi. Da quale aeroporto decolli?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusate la puttanata ma è lunedì...non era un aforisma, dovevo postare in vacanze intelligenti e ho sbagliato


Dai, trasferiamoci di la... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> scusate la puttanata ma è lunedì...non era un aforisma, dovevo postare in vacanze intelligenti e ho sbagliato


ma che ti frega a parigi..pensa ai genesis.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e al volo MM!!


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che ti frega a parigi..pensa ai *genesis*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Poi ti racconto il concerto!


----------



## tatitati (25 Giugno 2007)

*questa me gusta*

pitost che nagot l'è mei pitost...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> pitost che nagot l'è mei pitost...


tatina, traduci!


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tatina, traduci!


TRADUZIONE: Piuttosto che niente...è meglio piuttosto.
Air


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Prendi posizioni. La neutralità  favorisce sempre l'oppressore non la  vittima. Il silenzio incoraggia sempre il torturatore non il torturato.
( Elie  Wiesel )


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi ti racconto il concerto!


 
Ci sei andato Cappeddu beddu..

e allora ...ti sei divertito?



Ciao Pimpi, ciao Pimpe...devo lavorare un casino...a dopo


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ci sei andato Cappeddu beddu..
> 
> e allora ...ti sei divertito?
> 
> ...


Ciao micia! due ore e mezzo...io ero li dalle 5, è cominciato alla 20.30 (puntualissimo, non eravamo in Italia) e hanno finito alle 23 passate. Palco incredibile fuochi artificiali...abbiamo sperato fino alla fine nell'apparizione di Gabriel...ma nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




GRANDIOSO!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao micia! due ore e mezzo...io ero li dalle 5, è cominciato alla 20.30 (puntualissimo, non eravamo in Italia) e hanno finito alle 23 passate. Palco incredibile fuochi artificiali...abbiamo sperato fino alla fine _nell'apparizione di Gabriel_...ma nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ha già guadagnato abbastanza eh?


Sono serpa?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha già guadagnato abbastanza eh?
> 
> 
> Sono serpa?


Abbastanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















No. tu sei felina...è diverso


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Abbastanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ambè... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se me lo dici tu

perfect


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ambè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi proprio di si


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Bastardi voi vi siete felicemente rifugiati qua...

E mi avete lasciata soolaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardi voi vi siete felicemente rifugiati qua...
> 
> E mi avete lasciata soolaaaaaaaaaaaa


 
Nooooooooo  ammmore mio...io zompo come un canguro stamane...e devo pure lavurà...

vieni qui che ti coccolo un poco...

MM , se vado via predi il mio posto...vado.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Nooooooooo ammmore mio...io zompo come un canguro stamane...e devo pure lavurà...
> 
> vieni qui che ti coccolo un poco...
> 
> MM , se vado via predi il mio posto...vado.


Voi felini... che il vento vi disperda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























































Micia mi terresti la zampa...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

quote=Lettrice;73610]Bastardi voi vi siete felicemente rifugiati qua...

E mi avete lasciata soolaaaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]





p.s.: scusa per la faccia demente dello smile  

	
	
		
		
	


	












p.p.s.: occhio alle zanne, non sbranarmi la mano...accontentati del fiore


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> p.s.: scusa per la faccia demente dello smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai postato una seria faccia da ingegnere 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS: chiedo anticipatamente scusa alla categoria, ricordando che ogni riferimento ad attivita', studi e professione e' puramente casuale


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mi hai postato una seria faccia da ingegnere*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo il 110 cum laude


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo il 110 cum laude





























































































*In INGEGNERIA ARCHITETTONICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *In INGEGNERIA ARCHITETTONICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


Nè carne nè pesce


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

*iena, coraggio...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Voi felini... che il vento vi disperda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vieni qui che facciamo un girotondo...


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*????*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Nè carne nè pesce


 

Cioè solo archi o solo tettonica???
Oggi siete sfasati....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cioè solo archi o solo tettonica???
> Oggi siete sfasati....
> 
> 
> ...


vedi cagliari e' la citta' degli ingegneri... perche' non c'era architettura... quindi alla facolta' d'ingegneria di Cagliari si inventarono una boialata come Ingegneria Architettonica... roba da pelle d'oca non stava ne' in cielo e ne in terra... e mi ricordo mio padre (tirchio) ebbe anche il coraggio di propormela


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vedi cagliari e' la citta' degli ingegneri... perche' non c'era architettura... quindi alla facolta' d'ingegneria di Cagliari si inventarono una boialata come Ingegneria Architettonica... roba da pelle d'oca non stava ne' in cielo e ne in terra... e mi ricordo mio padre (tirchio) ebbe anche il coraggio di propormela


 

e io che credendo fosse una battuta non la capivo


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*Micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io che credendo fosse una battuta non la capivo


 
Infatti non era da capire... era da aborrire!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2007)

*Miciona*

Spero che ti sei ripresa dallo spavento


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti non era da capire... era da aborrire!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

poi uno dice che in italia si investe poco per la ricerca...

e ci credo! con sti quaqquaraqqua' di docenze 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io già me li immagino come hanno formato le cattedre..coi dadi e le freccette


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spero che ti sei ripresa dallo spavento


 
impossibile riprendersi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> vedi cagliari e' la citta' degli ingegneri... perche' non c'era architettura... quindi alla facolta' d'ingegneria di Cagliari si inventarono *una boialata come Ingegneria Architettonica*... roba da pelle d'oca non stava ne' in cielo e ne in terra... e mi ricordo mio padre (tirchio) ebbe anche il coraggio di propormela


Poveri tapini  

	
	
		
		
	


	












...e poi questi nerd prendevano per il culo a noi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poveri tapini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tapino mio padre 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vabe' da bravo tirchio c'ha giustamente tentato...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tapino mio padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'hai scampata bella...ricordati la ricetta con le dosi di cui ti parlavo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'hai scampata bella...ricordati la ricetta con le dosi di cui ti parlavo


Ma sii serio .. non ho passato matematica in architettura ti pare passavo in ingegneria 

	
	
		
		
	


	













































Le vie del signore non sono cosi' infinite


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sii serio .. non ho passato matematica in architettura ti pare passavo in ingegneria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...che poi i nerd rompevano così tanto con questa loro matematica...poi li vedevi, quelli che cambiavano e passavano in fisica, e non ne sapevano una sega


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *In effetti...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastardo non c'e' bisogno di infirire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando ti becco ti conviene essere ben vestito o ti rovino... ti faccio piangere integrali


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tapino mio padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


famme capi ...qualche facoltà era privata?

non mi è chiaro Iena


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo non c'e' bisogno di infirire
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Ok...all'apice del godimento, quando non ne potrò più, la parola di stop è: serie di Fourier


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo non c'e' bisogno di infirire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Buona Idea...per un buon giorno


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok...all'apice del godimento, quando non ne potrò più, la parola di stop è: *serie di Fourier*


Porcolo


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> famme capi ...qualche facoltà era privata?
> 
> non mi è chiaro Iena


Solo quella di moda


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buona Idea...per un buon giorno


...e poi la parola *integrale *è di per sè eccitante


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buona Idea...per un buon giorno


E guarda che mi son trattenuta... volevo fargli pisciare integrali


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcolo


Yessir


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E guarda che mi son trattenuta... *volevo fargli pisciare integrali*


Perversola


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e poi la parola *integrale *è di per sè eccitante


 
see..come no...prova a pisciarli poi vedrai che "eros"


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perversola


 


























   micidialole!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> see..come no...prova a pisciarli poi vedrai che "eros"


Poi nel tempo della pisciata li voglio pure risolti.. mica scherzo... altrimenti lo lascio per un Normalista


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> micidialole!


Coglionola


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi nel tempo della pisciata li voglio pure risolti.. mica scherzo... altrimenti lo lascio per un *Normalista*


...quelli di Pisa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   quelli li risolvono prima che toccano terra, sono cazzuti


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quelli di Pisa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchia lo so...m'attizzano pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...per quell'unica ragione


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Coglionola


 
















   sgaurgiula e smerciula...non a caso...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

*AO'..ma guarda sti due*

e io che faccio... rimango come una fessa?

ando' me lo trovo?

vediamo vediamo..mum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ble mumble


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io che faccio... rimango come una fessa?
> 
> ando' me lo trovo?
> 
> ...


Cos'e' che devi cercare Micia?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cos'e' che devi cercare Micia?


 

Il fidanzato 

	
	
		
		
	


	













questa parola mi ha sempre fatto sganasciare 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ps. vado a lavorà..mi staccano l' orecchia senno'...a dopo..


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il fidanzato
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































Peggio il FIDANZATINO alle lementari 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































































Vabe' tu vai al conservatorio a cercare quelche esemplare da balcone del manicomio 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ... magari ci faccio un giro pure io


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e io che faccio... *rimango come una fessa*?
> 
> ando' me lo trovo?
> 
> ...


Una felina come te?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia lo so...m'attizzano pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Peggio il FIDANZATINO alle lementari*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Perche' tu non l'avevi la Fidanzatina?


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu non l'avevi la Fidanzatina?


A 7 anni c'era una bambina che mi rompeva le palle...mi seguiva ovunque...l'ho detto alla maestra e l'ha sistemata lei


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una felina come te?


Non voglio una carcassa di uomo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A 7 anni c'era una bambina che mi rompeva le palle...mi seguiva ovunque...l'ho detto alla maestra e l'ha sistemata lei


mi che stronzetto..e non te la potevi gestire tu?

vigliaccolo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio il FIDANZATINO alle lementari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coi musici ho già dato..tocca a te...vai và...


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi che stronzetto..e non te la potevi gestire tu?
> 
> vigliaccolo


Ci avevo provato..ma senza risultato. Sai che qualche anno fa incredibilmente l'ho rincontrata? vabbè...Cagliari è piccola. Anche lei si ricordava ancora sta' cosa


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci avevo provato..ma senza risultato. Sai che qualche anno fa incredibilmente l'ho rincontrata? vabbè...Cagliari è piccola. Anche lei si ricordava ancora sta' cosa


ed era stupenda , bellissima e affascinante e tu ti sei rodutolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Giusta punizione!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Coi musici ho già dato..tocca a te...vai và...


No, no..anche io ho dato...doppiamente musicista e Norvegese


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ed era stupenda , bellissima e affascinante e tu ti sei rodutolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh....ma guarda te  

	
	
		
		
	


	















.......appena appena


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, no..anche io ho dato...doppiamente musicista e Norvegese


 






   morto suicida?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> morto suicida?


No l'ho salvato per un pelino..che cogliona che sono


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No l'ho salvato per un pelino..che cogliona che sono


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Che ti ridi a me e' calata la _lagrima 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti ridi a me e' calata la _lagrima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Seeee... il Lacryma Christi..quello ti stai calando 

	
	
		
		
	


	








- scherzo Ienis- 

	
	
		
		
	


	






che strumento suonava?


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No l'ho salvato per un pelino..che cogliona che sono


 
Ma questo che ti passa gli alimenti d'onde viene??   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja



p.s.  Oggi è S.Maria Goretti se devi fare qualche augurio vedi di sbrigarti!!!
Ah... buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma questo che ti passa gli alimenti d'onde viene??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MIIIII è o vero!!! me ne ero dimanticata


fatemeli


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2007)

*................*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> MIIIII è o vero!!! me ne ero dimanticata
> ...


 
Allora tanti auguri Santa del ....."ni"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma questo che ti passa gli alimenti d'onde viene??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma un santo speculare al maschile non c'è?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja, MM, e non solo...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Allora tanti auguri Santa del ....."ni"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bruja...lo sai che mica l'ho capita? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Creiamo il santo patrono di Tradimento oggi... mi sa che qualche aiutino oggi ce lo potrebbe dare...


MM e non solo...incominciamo ad invocare la pazienza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e temperanza.....prima o poi ... qualche Santo batterà un colpo in nostro aiuto....


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja...lo sai che mica l'ho capita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda la santa, nei verbali dei padri passionisti risulta che lei all'ultimo quando lo "stupratore" la minacciò con un cacciavite, dicesse che purchè non le facesse del male avrebbe sottostato alla violenza.....  (lo stupratore era semiimpotente e per questo usava un "attrezzo") e questo per la Chiesa era sufficiente per NON avviare la pratica di beatificazione.  Ecco perchè ho scritto "ni"...
Tanto più che c'era un'altra santa in lizza, una sarda che aveva al suo attivi un paio di miracoli. Ma, siccome serviva "politicamente" una santa delle paludi pontine..... lei passò l'esame del Santo Uffizio.  (chissà come la prenderanno Lettrice e m.m.?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
Non per nulla G.B. Guerri nel suo libro "Povera santa, povero assassino" ha spiegato che quella povera ragazza è stata più vittima di un gioco politico-religioso che del suo stupratore (non ebbe neppure serie cure mediche) il quale era anche mentalmente disturbato!
Quel libro è uno stupendo spaccato storico della vita dei miserabili nell'Italia d'allora e sulla "transumanza" di contadini poveri ma sani che andavano a morire di malaria nell'agro romano per guadagnare pochi soldi.

Per il santo patrono del forum... che si siano d'attorno gli ometti.... non è che dobbiamo sempre cavargli le castagne dal fuoco!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja e Micia*

Io vi dico che per l'accompagnamento andreste sul sicuro... neanche in Italia oserebbero negarvelo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Seeee... il Lacryma Christi..quello ti stai calando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pianoforte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ebbene si, son cascata come una polla... ma era solo una relazioncina di gioventu'... sufficente per farmi bannare i musicisti


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma questo che ti passa gli alimenti d'onde viene??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quello e' l'olandese volante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





porca miseria ieri c'avevo da fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..sono ancora in tempo?


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello e' l'olandese volante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi sarebbe S. Claudio martire, ma penso che non si offenderà se sei un po' in ritardo.... che cavolo vuoi che abbiano da fare sti santi e martiri in cielo a parte giocare a basket con le nuvole???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io vi dico che per l'accompagnamento andreste sul sicuro... neanche in Italia oserebbero negarvelo


 























   bestia!


buon giorno tesore!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*Martiri di ieri e di oggi*







Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe S. Claudio martire, ma penso che non si offenderà se sei un po' in ritardo.... che cavolo vuoi che abbiano da fare sti santi e martiri in cielo a parte giocare a basket con le nuvole???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manco a farlo apposta 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















   era pure Martire? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













oddio...ora mi colpisce la giustizia divina e mi farà tacere per sempre


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Manco a farlo apposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi sarebbe ss. Rufina e Seconda martiri..... tu fai Rufina e io Seconda o viceversa?? Quando la troviamo un'altra accoppiata così!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Erano tutte e due vergini !!! Che dici le teniamo o cerchiamo delle martiri sposate o vedove... ????


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Io faccio la terza non nominata dal calendario per pudore: Santa Ruffiana da Amsterdam 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon Giorno animalanza


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio la terza non nominata dal calendario per pudore: Santa Ruffiana da Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon giorno a tutte le specie


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io faccio la terza non nominata dal calendario per pudore: Santa Ruffiana da Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi pareva che mancava una delle Grazie....... quel bambino è sempre là con il dito vero??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque è lunedì e dare il buongiorno è un rischio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pareva che mancava una delle Grazie....... quel bambino è semèpre là con il dito vero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti mi si preannuncia un'altra giornata di cacca


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti mi si preannuncia un'altra giornata di cacca


Fai una cosa, dimmi solo quando le giornate sono buone.... avanzi di doverlo anche scrivere per quelle che sono come oggi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Coraggio........ ormai è mezzogiorno, metà è andata!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai una cosa, dimmi solo quando le giornate sono buone.... avanzi di doverlo anche scrivere per quelle che sono come oggi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ottima idea... pero' ho ricevuto una telefonata da un collega interessante e mi si e' arruffato il pelo... quindi la giornata e' diventata meno agghiacciante del previsto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









































Che infame che sono


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottima idea... pero' ho ricevuto una telefonata da un collega interessante e mi si e' arruffato il pelo... quindi la giornata e' diventata meno agghiacciante del previsto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si è arruffato il pelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ahahah ma in zenzo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









cio Pimpi belli..che du palle...la vita..


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si è arruffato il pelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel zenzo peccato non c'ho tempo altrimenti partirei all'attacco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'e' proprio fico


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si è arruffato il pelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti ci mettere pure tu..... io sto facendo una giaculatoria perchè arrivi sera.... anche a me si è arruffato un po' di tutto; è arrivata la bolletta dell'Enel......... maremma elettrificata mai che si fulminino i computer a quell'Ente!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel zenzo peccato non c'ho tempo altrimenti partirei all'attacco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lo sa che sei jena...????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non ti ci mettere pure tu..... io sto facendo una giaculatoria perchè arrivi sera.... anche a me si è arruffato un po' di tutto; è arrivata la bolletta dell'Enel......... maremma elettrificata mai che si fulminino i computer a quell'Ente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu già ti sei dimenticata di quel fulmine sulla tua scheda lavatrice 

	
	
		
		
	


	









aspetta che la Signora provvidenza ti legga


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

*iena..*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel zenzo peccato non c'ho tempo altrimenti partirei all'attacco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


descrivi..dai...


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu già ti sei dimenticata di quel fulmine sulla tua scheda lavatrice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciccia ci VAI DA SOLA o vuoi che ti ci accompagni....???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciccia ci VAI DA SOLA o vuoi che ti ci accompagni....???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   ma se tu te la tiri è colpa mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















































dammi la mano


----------



## Bruja (9 Luglio 2007)

*Aspetta....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se tu te la tiri è colpa mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono dimenticata la preghierina di circostanza: "Signore dammi il senso del ridicolo che tutto il resto me lo hai già appioppato in abbondanza"  
(Appioppare è una libera interpretazione del verbo dare)  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















E prendiamo questa mano.......
Bruja


----------

